# pros and cons of rhinoplasty?



## aarti

i broke my nose several times during my childhood in karate, but the last time was no exception, where a sore loser punched me out right as I was coming out of the locker room, this was way back in 6th grade, and I stupidly had a kid who was starting out in high school, taking EMT courses "reset" my nose for me. end result? without warning bleeding, great party tricks of bending my nose across my face, and poor self esteem when it came to my face. and I've had to deal with during those awkward adolescence/teenage years. but today my friend said something to me that made me not want to wait till I'm out of school to get it fixed, remove the hump of extra cartilage, and take of a bit of the tip. so I'm thinking seriously that during the next vacation, to get it done perhaps. but I don't know many people who have gotten this done or want to talk about it. I've read a couple of sites, but does anyone have anything to say on this matter, first hand or second?


----------



## aarti

or if you are embarrassed, my PM is always open!


----------



## sjc0105

Aarti, I doubt this will help at all.  A few people I know got their nose done.  I guess the pros would be a better nose.  The people who have got it done are completely satisfied and a lot happier.  The cons would probably be the recovery time and just any cons that come along with surgery~  The nose doesn't really look "natural" until after a few months.  I personally have not had my nose done before, so I'm really not sure what to say


----------



## kallison

all i know is what i've learned from all those shows where they do plasic surgery...


----------



## Star15Rin

i know a few people who have had and, and I can honestly say that I think all of them looked better before they had it done. Post-surgery noses, to me at least, always have that "look" (i.e. Brooke Burke, and the extreme, Michael Jackson). Maybe you just have to be super careful about who you go to and what exactly you ask them to do.


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't had rhinoplasty, but I have had plastic surgery before, so I know how important it is to find a really good plastic surgeon. Your best bet is to ask your doctor to recommend someone.

I found a good one, and I am really happy with my results. 



I found a website on Rhinoplasty:

Rhinoplasty


----------



## RenataM

aarti: I broke my nose in three places when I was about 7 whileplaying with a cousin, he was on a swing and I turned to look at something and wham! swing smack... it hurt like hell but docs said that it should be ok and I was too young for surgery and probably would have to wait.
I got rhinoplasty when I was 16 not because of cosmetic reasons but because the fracture was obstructing my breathing while sleeping I was breathing through my mouth and not my  nose and I would literally gasp for air every night.

The surgery was not bad it took a couple of hours but recovery was very crappy, because it was fractured and it was more involved that a cosmetic surgery I actually bled a bit more than usual during surgery and the day of surgery. I was very bruised and puffy and I had to wear a type of cast over my nose. I had to sleep in a sitting position for the first week which meant very little sleep, since they put some sort of plugs in my nostrils I had to breathe through my mouth all the time. Which sucked because it would dry my throat and I would wake up with this killer throat pain.
After a week they replaced the plugs and removed the cast and it was replaced by some smaller bandages. The bruising remained for 2 weeks after surgery.

Two weeks after the surgery I was back at school, no bruising just a bit puffy. I do have to add that they only fixed the bump and fractures and no other cosmetic modifications were made, even though the doc asked me if I wanted to. I was very happy with the results, it wasn't as noticeable because from the front it was the same old nose it was just the profile that changed. 
I do have to say that I did hate the bump on my nose and the fact that it was slightly crooked but in no way the surgery changed the way I looked but I did feel less self conscious about it. And I breathe so much better now, what a relief!!!
If you have any questions go ahead and ask, I'll be happy to answer. I might be able to post before and after pics.
Sorry for the long message


----------



## GlamourAftDark

I just broke my nose a few weeks ago. Every time I look in the mirror I cry.. So I am definitely going to do rhinoplasty... If possible trough my healthcare otherwise I'll have to pay for it myself... I spoke to a few people who had rhinoplasty and they all say it is really worth it.. Also my doctor said than bone in the nose heals within 5 day...


----------



## patient27

aarti said:


> or if you are embarrassed, my PM is always open!


go to a surgeon that will explain everything to you, that givs free or low fee revisions, and that will care about stabilizing the nose functionally, not just making it pretty.


----------



## xohelena

I've had a rhinoplasty done for cosmetic reasons. The pros and cons below are of my personal experience with it. You can find information about the general risks and other info online.

Pros
- Improvement in appearance.
- Healing process was very chill. Slept a lot.
- Looks natural.

Cons
- Not enough improvement, so I need a revision. This is honestly really annoying, because I have to take the risk of it ending up looking worse again. I don't regret getting it done the first time, but probably should've had went with a doctor abroad.
- Expensive.
- Had to stay in for a prolonged period of time, bruising etc. I didn't mind though.

Hope this helps. If you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## KitsChick

Some friends have had their noses done, I went for a consultation but have not had the surgery yet so:

Pros: improved self confidence and aesthetics,more feminine appearance (not saying that's an issue for you but some people do the surgery for this)

Cons: not getting the results you expected, possible complications like breathing issues, issues with anesthetics (both rare), possible scar tissue, recovery, not being able to wear sunglasses for 6 weeks after, adjusting your sleeping position, possible revision needed ..honestly I heard the surgery is a breeze for most people and problems are rare these days. I'm thinking of doing it one day too.


----------



## Prettyn

Rhinoplasty , surprisingly is not that painful. You have to be patient , it takes a year for the swelling to go down.  I'm 7 weeks out and still have swelling.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Yes a big con would be you need to wait about a year to see your "final" result.. it will swell and be swollen for awhile. You need to be patient and realize you may not look "perfect" right away,


----------



## Jane10

My husband had Rhinoplasty about 12 years ago and hasn't regretted it once! 

The pain wasn't too bad although I know he didn't go out of the house for a few days.  Back then, plastic surgery for men was a bit taboo! 

He recovered well and although his close friends and family noticed an obvious difference, many people couldn't tell he had surgery...it looked very natural. 

For him, the big difference was in his confidence.  It was really life changing and he would do it again in an instant.  Short term pain and not that much money in the scheme of things when you consider this!


----------



## Zahzah

Iv been told that I would need a septoplasty due to my very deviated septum as I struggle to breath through my nose. I will be going for it, at the same time they said they can do a rhinoplasty if I'm not happy with the look of my nose which I'm not massively fond of but it's not hideous or anything so I am on the fence about it. They said it's rare septoplasty will change the look of my nose but my bump is likely to go as that's the deviated part.

I'm just nervous about getting it done and would like some feedback if anyone has had either a septoplasty or rhinoplasty


----------



## L etoile

I had septo/rhino 6 weeks ago and regret it. I just had a bump on my nose that I wanted removed. I went to one of the "fathers of modern rhinoplasty" (he literally wrote the textbook and it often touted by other surgeons as an expert). Because my nose was not horribly deformed, I feel more deformed after surgery. I'm hoping that it's asymmetrical swelling, but I wish I would've just left my nose alone. I had to take time off of work and activities are severely limited for at least 8 weeks after. Just think long and hard about whether or not it's worth it to you. If I had a time machine, I would go back and NOT do this.


----------



## Zahzah

L etoile said:


> I had septo/rhino 6 weeks ago and regret it. I just had a bump on my nose that I wanted removed. I went to one of the "fathers of modern rhinoplasty" (he literally wrote the textbook and it often touted by other surgeons as an expert). Because my nose was not horribly deformed, I feel more deformed after surgery. I'm hoping that it's asymmetrical swelling, but I wish I would've just left my nose alone. I had to take time off of work and activities are severely limited for at least 8 weeks after. Just think long and hard about whether or not it's worth it to you. If I had a time machine, I would go back and NOT do this.



Oh wow really? I'm sure the swelling will go down.
The thing with my septoplasty is really the only option to help me breath better as the deviated septum literally preventing me from breathing through my left nostril.
A bit nervous now!


----------



## Prettyn

L etoile said:


> I had septo/rhino 6 weeks ago and regret it. I just had a bump on my nose that I wanted removed. I went to one of the "fathers of modern rhinoplasty" (he literally wrote the textbook and it often touted by other surgeons as an expert). Because my nose was not horribly deformed, I feel more deformed after surgery. I'm hoping that it's asymmetrical swelling, but I wish I would've just left my nose alone. I had to take time off of work and activities are severely limited for at least 8 weeks after. Just think long and hard about whether or not it's worth it to you. If I had a time machine, I would go back and NOT do this.


Give it time I'm 9 weeks out post rhinoplasty and my nose is not symmetrical it will take months before you really see a difference. Give it 6 months for swelling to go down  and then discuss with your surgeon.


----------



## L etoile

Prettyn said:


> Give it time I'm 9 weeks out post rhinoplasty and my nose is not symmetrical it will take months before you really see a difference. Give it 6 months for swelling to go down  and then discuss with your surgeon.



He told me today that he will definitely have to go back at 6-8 months and rasp the bone down. That scares me because I don't want an open roof deformity after that. My tip is HUGE and he said it's not all swelling. I told him I thought it was bulbous and he said, "that's not bulbous." We are not on the same page at all, but we were before the surgery. 

I have been avoiding looking at mirrors for 6 weeks. I occasionally catch myself in a mirror at work and end up upset. Worst mistake ever.


----------



## Prettyn

L etoile said:


> He told me today that he will definitely have to go back at 6-8 months and rasp the bone down. That scares me because I don't want an open roof deformity after that. My tip is HUGE and he said it's not all swelling. I told him I thought it was bulbous and he said, "that's not bulbous." We are not on the same page at all, but we were before the surgery.
> 
> I have been avoiding looking at mirrors for 6 weeks. I occasionally catch myself in a mirror at work and end up upset. Worst mistake ever.


You may want another opinion from a plastic surgeon who does many revisions before you go under the knife. I would suggest two opinions from reputable plastic surgeons,. I'm so sorry that your rhinoplasty didn't turn out the way you wanted. Finding a surgeon who will be on the same page with you will give you peace of mind. My friends and family said they can hardly tell I had rhinoplasty. I do have thick oily skin and it will take longer for swelling to go down.


----------



## L etoile

Prettyn said:


> You may want another opinion from a plastic surgeon who does many revisions before you go under the knife. I would suggest two opinions from reputable plastic surgeons,. I'm so sorry that your rhinoplasty didn't turn out the way you wanted. Finding a surgeon who will be on the same page with you will give you peace of mind. My friends and family said they can hardly tell I had rhinoplasty. I do have thick oily skin and it will take longer for swelling to go down.



My surgeon is always one of the top 3 listed for revisions. It proves that any great surgeon can have bad outcomes. I think that rhinoplasty is great for someone with a deformity or crooked nose. It's not the answer for a very small change that no one else notices anyway. I am a perfectionist, especially about symmetry, so I'm sure that my expectations have a lot to do with my perceived outcome.


----------



## Prettyn

L etoile said:


> My surgeon is always one of the top 3 listed for revisions. It proves that any great surgeon can have bad outcomes. I think that rhinoplasty is great for someone with a deformity or crooked nose. It's not the answer for a very small change that no one else notices anyway. I am a perfectionist, especially about symmetry, so I'm sure that my expectations have a lot to do with my perceived outcome.


Keep us updated, hoping it will turn out great!


----------



## Dolli

Star15Rin said:


> i know a few people who have had and, and I can honestly say that I think all of them looked better before they had it done. Post-surgery noses, to me at least, always have that "look" (i.e. Brooke Burke, and the extreme, Michael Jackson). Maybe you just have to be super careful about who you go to and what exactly you ask them to do.



A lot of celebrities (Dianna Agron/Blake Lively etc.) have had nose jobs and they looked better, it can look unnatural though (e.g. Megan Fox).

It might just be about paying more for an expensive one. If I could find one that reduced my nose and the surrounding bones a bit/bridge I'd do it.


----------



## HJ88

Dolli said:


> A lot of celebrities (Dianna Agron/Blake Lively etc.) have had nose jobs and they looked better, it can look unnatural though (e.g. Megan Fox).
> 
> It might just be about paying more for an expensive one. If I could find one that reduced my nose and the surrounding bones a bit/bridge I'd do it.



That's what they want you to think! I had mine done 7 years ago by a great surgeon and only paid about $3000 for it. Technique and experience is what matters, not the cost.


----------



## L etoile

Dolli said:


> A lot of celebrities (Dianna Agron/Blake Lively etc.) have had nose jobs and they looked better, it can look unnatural though (e.g. Megan Fox).
> 
> It might just be about paying more for an expensive one. If I could find one that reduced my nose and the surrounding bones a bit/bridge I'd do it.



Cost isn't everything. I paid $17,000 and am not happy. I had a "bad outcome" that wasn't expected after my surgeon initially said that taking my bump/bridge down would be "easy". Even the masters have a bad surgery now and then. Look up reviews for the masters of rhinoplasty and you'll find several people with bad outcomes.


----------



## annabellescott

As several others have stated in this thread, the most important thing is that you choose a board-certified plastic surgeon. Hands down. Especially with rhinoplasty -- it's the most complex of cosmetic procedures and needs extreme skill and precision. Make sure you consult with more than one doctor, and make sure to take a good look at their before-and-after photos to familiarize yourself with the type of work that the surgeon has done in the past. If the photos look like nothing you would ever want your nose to look like, then you should probably look elsewhere. Some plastic surgeons can utilize photo imaging to help patients with envisioning the enhancements achieved with surgery. That may be something that you want to look into.

Secondly, make sure you do your homework. For someone who has never had plastic surgery before, I would recommend checking out RealSelf.com. It's an interactive online community for learning and sharing information about all things related to cosmetic procedures. You can take a look around at their rhinoplasty page to get a better idea on pricing, ratings, recovery, etc.


----------



## Zahzah

So iv decided on getting a functional septoplasty done which is covered by my health insurance the rhinoplasty is not even though it's functional. What a bummer but I expected that!
I'm very nervous about the rhinoplasty side of it, at the moment my nose is crooked and partly due to my extremelly deviated septum but also due to the nasal bone. Apparently crooked noses are the hardest to fix.

Eek!
Anyone has a rhinoplasty for a crooked nose?


----------



## pankajsinghal

There may be some chance of breathing disturbance, infection, numbness, reaction to anesthesia and scars.


----------



## suzzanne

I have never done this surgery


----------



## patient27

aarti said:


> i broke my nose several times during my childhood in karate, but the last time was no exception, where a sore loser punched me out right as I was coming out of the locker room, this was way back in 6th grade, and I stupidly had a kid who was starting out in high school, taking EMT courses "reset" my nose for me. end result? without warning bleeding, great party tricks of bending my nose across my face, and poor self esteem when it came to my face. and I've had to deal with during those awkward adolescence/teenage years. but today my friend said something to me that made me not want to wait till I'm out of school to get it fixed, remove the hump of extra cartilage, and take of a bit of the tip. so I'm thinking seriously that during the next vacation, to get it done perhaps. but I don't know many people who have gotten this done or want to talk about it. I've read a couple of sites, but does anyone have anything to say on this matter, first hand or second?


Everything. Everything, everything. Most reviews written on the vast majority of sites are fakes and most patients don't know the first thing about surgery/trust their doctors completely without knowing what will happen to their bones, cartilage, turbinates, or septums. 

There are risks to every single part of surgery and every goal--rasping, osteotomies to narrow and raise the bridge, "tip trimming" or suturing to raise the tip, synthetic materials, and harvesting of the septum or ears for grafts. When I had my first rhino I was out of it during the consult and my surgeon didn't tell me ANYTHING he was going to do and knew I would not read the contract. I had a balloon nose every morning for six months. 

It affected my breathing. 

Plastic surgery is sold as nothing, but it's a huge deal, and if it goes wrong or you don't talk closely about what is going to happen with your surgeon, it can bankrupt you and ruin your life. You will spent the rest of your life trying to fix what went wrong in the first surgery. You're literally having pieces of your body cut out and changed permanently. 

This applies to people who get their noses broken, too. Age, seniority and fame do not mean anything. Read reviews that actually sound like they're written by real people and that talk about pain, swelling, medication, and so on. 

"remove the hump of extra cartilage, and take of a bit of the tip"

If a surgeon doesn't know he is doing you will have valve collapsed, a caved in bridge, and a pinched tip. It's very difficult to judge. 
I think old, high profile surgeons like the biggest names in NY are actually horribly overrated. If I could start over I would go to someone like David W. Kim for my first rhinoplasty and get a closed nose only. 

People don't realize how risky it is depending on how weak the structural foundation of your nose is to begin with.


----------



## mfa777

patient27 said:


> Everything. Everything, everything. Most reviews written on the vast majority of sites are fakes and most patients don't know the first thing about surgery/trust their doctors completely without knowing what will happen to their bones, cartilage, turbinates, or septums.
> 
> There are risks to every single part of surgery and every goal--rasping, osteotomies to narrow and raise the bridge, "tip trimming" or suturing to raise the tip, synthetic materials, and harvesting of the septum or ears for grafts. When I had my first rhino I was out of it during the consult and my surgeon didn't tell me ANYTHING he was going to do and knew I would not read the contract. I had a balloon nose every morning for six months.
> 
> It affected my breathing.
> 
> Plastic surgery is sold as nothing, but it's a huge deal, and if it goes wrong or you don't talk closely about what is going to happen with your surgeon, it can bankrupt you and ruin your life. You will spent the rest of your life trying to fix what went wrong in the first surgery. You're literally having pieces of your body cut out and changed permanently.
> 
> This applies to people who get their noses broken, too. Age, seniority and fame do not mean anything. Read reviews that actually sound like they're written by real people and that talk about pain, swelling, medication, and so on.
> 
> "remove the hump of extra cartilage, and take of a bit of the tip"
> 
> If a surgeon doesn't know he is doing you will have valve collapsed, a caved in bridge, and a pinched tip. It's very difficult to judge.
> I think old, high profile surgeons like the biggest names in NY are actually horribly overrated. If I could start over I would go to someone like David W. Kim for my first rhinoplasty and get a closed nose only.
> 
> People don't realize how risky it is depending on how weak the structural foundation of your nose is to begin with.


HI! Sorry to hear about your experience   Hopefully you will be able to fix it and get the result you wanted. 
It seems like you ve been to many doctors and know quite a bit about rhinoplasty. from your experience if the nose just has slight hump and a bit wide tip, would it  be quite safe surgery considering that its not crooked nose and doesn't require breaking the bones? or still not worth it?
Thank you


----------



## ashlie

L etoile said:


> I had septo/rhino 6 weeks ago and regret it. I just had a bump on my nose that I wanted removed. I went to one of the "fathers of modern rhinoplasty" (he literally wrote the textbook and it often touted by other surgeons as an expert). Because my nose was not horribly deformed, I feel more deformed after surgery. I'm hoping that it's asymmetrical swelling, but I wish I would've just left my nose alone. I had to take time off of work and activities are severely limited for at least 8 weeks after. Just think long and hard about whether or not it's worth it to you. If I had a time machine, I would go back and NOT do this.



I'm so sorry! I went to a local surgeon and had a great experience. I had my deviated septum fixed, adenoids shrunken/removed, and then he broke my nose, shaved down the bump/bone, and I came out of surgery fine. I had absolutely no bruising, and honestly minimal swelling. The right side of my tip however was numb for about a year, which is fairly common from what I hear. Your nose should be symmetrical. I had a lot of work done, and 4 days after surgery, no one could even tell. I think that you should go to another physician/surgeon if your nose still seems asymmetrical.


----------



## mybeautyjourney

My mum had her rhino done in Thailand and it looks amazing. I'm about to get mine done in Seoul with JW... in two weeks actually... travelling from AU... 
Pros: My aspiration, always wanted it done, self confidence and just a personal happiness thing!
Con: Like any surgical procedures, always risks involved. Both aesthetics and health


----------



## Zahzah

Hey all I had my septorhinoplasty done (mostly for functional) on Friday. My septum was in really bad shape and my nasal bones were very crooked.The recovery has been up and down. Have minimal bruising and swelling. I'm excited but nervous to have my cast off I want to see what it looks like....


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I've had 2 nose surgeries for severe deviated septum and it sucked then. But never had bruising and the joy of breathing is something I'm thankful for.


----------



## Zahzah

Dallas_Girl said:


> I've had 2 nose surgeries for severe deviated septum and it sucked then. But never had bruising and the joy of breathing is something I'm thankful for.



Did you have septorhinoplasty or just septoplasty?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Zahzah said:


> Did you have septorhinoplasty or just septoplasty?




I honestly don't remember (it was 3 years ago). But for my second surgery (the first one jacked me up more) I had to use a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Prettyn

I had my rhinoplasty 6 months ago, mine went smoothly. The only thing is that no one can tell I had rhinoplasty. I still have swelling. I need to be patient. I really don't want a second one.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Prettyn said:


> I had my rhinoplasty 6 months ago, mine went smoothly. The only thing is that no one can tell I had rhinoplasty. I still have swelling. I need to be patient. I really don't want a second one.




I still had swelling at 6 months too. It's not really normally to still have it that long after surgery. I did cry about having to have a second one. But over 3 years later, it was the best decision ever!!! 

The first surgery caused my nasal cavity in my left side to collapse in and made my migraines worse. 

Not to give you bad news but I would see a second doctor or a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Zahzah

Oh dear.

My splints come off of Friday so excited but so nervous! Mine was initially done for functional reasons my nose was so crooked after falling off my bike when I was younger but i also decided to get some cosmetic stuff done whilst he is in there. 
I hope it fixes my breathing! N also I hope it looks ok. It looks werid with the external n internal splints on/in. Very wide


----------



## Prettyn

Dallas_Girl said:


> I still had swelling at 6 months too. It's not really normally to still have it that long after surgery. I did cry about having to have a second one. But over 3 years later, it was the best decision ever!!!
> 
> The first surgery caused my nasal cavity in my left side to collapse in and made my migraines worse.
> 
> Not to give you bad news but I would see a second doctor or a plastic surgeon.


My ENT doctor said he wants to see me in one year.


----------



## Prettyn

Zahzah said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> My splints come off of Friday so excited but so nervous! Mine was initially done for functional reasons my nose was so crooked after falling off my bike when I was younger but i also decided to get some cosmetic stuff done whilst he is in there.
> I hope it fixes my breathing! N also I hope it looks ok. It looks werid with the external n internal splints on/in. Very wide


That's exciting! Friday will be your big day.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Prettyn said:


> My ENT doctor said he wants to see me in one year.




I hope you aren't in pain because a year is a long time to wait. I'm speaking from personal experience. A second opinion never hurts. But only you know how you feel.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Zahzah said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> My splints come off of Friday so excited but so nervous! Mine was initially done for functional reasons my nose was so crooked after falling off my bike when I was younger but i also decided to get some cosmetic stuff done whilst he is in there.
> 
> I hope it fixes my breathing! N also I hope it looks ok. It looks werid with the external n internal splints on/in. Very wide




Sounds like you had a plastic surgeon do yours. In my experience, they really are more equipped to fix a crooked nose. Mine was super crooked too.


----------



## Prettyn

Dallas_Girl said:


> I hope you aren't in pain because a year is a long time to wait. I'm speaking from personal experience. A second opinion never hurts. But only you know how you feel.


I have no pain and really didn't have much pain at all after surgery. I did have a bulbous nose, I think it's being stubborn.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Prettyn said:


> I have no pain and really didn't have much pain at all after surgery. I did have a bulbous nose, I think it's being stubborn.




Oh that's good. I had tons of pain with my swelling. Try fresh ginger root. It helps with inflammation


----------



## Prettyn

Dallas_Girl said:


> Oh that's good. I had tons of pain with my swelling. Try fresh ginger root. It helps with inflammation


Thanks, I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## Zahzah

Dallas_Girl said:


> Sounds like you had a plastic surgeon do yours. In my experience, they really are more equipped to fix a crooked nose. Mine was super crooked too.



Yeah my surgery was done by a plastic surgeon who only does rhinoplasty and had 20 years experience. I felt confident with his work n he knew exactully what I didn't like even before I told him. 
It was quite a tough choice for me to make to do any cosmetic work as I had zero support from family n friends due to their religious beliefs.
Even after my surgeon explained the hump n defiantly the crookedness was not congential and was caused by trauma so I'm only restoring what my nose should be. No one understood they were ok with the functional aspect but I went into the surgery knowing I was on my own. So if I come out looking hideous I literally will have 'I told you so' but I'm an adult and make my own choice which is done now so I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Zahzah said:


> Yeah my surgery was done by a plastic surgeon who only does rhinoplasty and had 20 years experience. I felt confident with his work n he knew exactully what I didn't like even before I told him.
> 
> It was quite a tough choice for me to make to do any cosmetic work as I had zero support from family n friends due to their religious beliefs.
> 
> Even after my surgeon explained the hump n defiantly the crookedness was not congential and was caused by trauma so I'm only restoring what my nose should be. No one understood they were ok with the functional aspect but I went into the surgery knowing I was on my own. So if I come out looking hideous I literally will have 'I told you so' but I'm an adult and make my own choice which is done now so I'm hoping for the best




I had a hard time with it being plastic surgery too. But really it is a medically necessary surgery. It's just the best person with the necessary skill set to perform it is a plastic surgeon. I had to realize that. People (including me) have a preconceived notion that all plastic surgery is cosmetic and that isn't always the case. 

I'm sorry you went in alone


----------



## ashlie

Zahzah said:


> Yeah my surgery was done by a plastic surgeon who only does rhinoplasty and had 20 years experience. I felt confident with his work n he knew exactully what I didn't like even before I told him.
> 
> It was quite a tough choice for me to make to do any cosmetic work as I had zero support from family n friends due to their religious beliefs.
> 
> Even after my surgeon explained the hump n defiantly the crookedness was not congential and was caused by trauma so I'm only restoring what my nose should be. No one understood they were ok with the functional aspect but I went into the surgery knowing I was on my own. So if I come out looking hideous I literally will have 'I told you so' but I'm an adult and make my own choice which is done now so I'm hoping for the best




At the end of the day, you have to do what is going to make you feel good. Luckily my parents/family/friends were supportive. I'm sure they'll come around


----------



## Zahzah

Dallas_Girl said:


> I had a hard time with it being plastic surgery too. But really it is a medically necessary surgery. It's just the best person with the necessary skill set to perform it is a plastic surgeon. I had to realize that. People (including me) have a preconceived notion that all plastic surgery is cosmetic and that isn't always the case.
> 
> I'm sorry you went in alone



I know a lot of people think this was only for cosmetic reason (not that I am against that in anyway) but it was medically first and then I added the hump removal as an addition. Hopefully il still look myself just a bit better and can finally breathe through my nose.

I was alone but my parents did come to the hospital on the day of the surgery they just didn't support my choice and even now with the cast on they say my nose looks too wide well yes I'm swollen and I have a huge cast on n those splints inside lol ofcourse I look like a platapus lol 
I just hope I didn't make a mistake. I really did my research and thought about it for months.
I too initially went to an ENT surgeon who did rhiniplasty here and there but mostly did septoplastys. I did not feel confident with that.


----------



## Zahzah

I too wish that plastic surgery wasn't such a taboo. It can be a lonely experience


----------



## pankajsinghal

Clearly there are pros and cons to the procedure. Overall the major pro and con is whether you are happy with the procedure or not. The risks involved with rhinoplasty are very low, leaving the main risk being your level of satisfaction with your results. The odds of experiencing these cons can be minimized by finding the right surgeon for you. You will want a board certified plastic surgeon that specializes in facial procedures and specifically rhinoplasty.

*CONS:*

&#8226; It's one of the more expensive procedures 

&#8226; Having surgery is never pleasant and there's always risks involved (infection, excessive bleeding, issues with anaesthesia, etc).

&#8226; Recovery Period: It takes about a week but your nose recovers but it will remain tender and sore for several weeks. Swelling will most likely persist for a like duration of time after the procedure as well.

*Side Effects:*

&#8226; Moderate to severe bruising around nose and under eyes.
&#8226; The patient may experience nasal obstruction where the nose is not functioning correctly.
&#8226; Scarring

Unsatisfied: The biggest potential con is spending the money, going through the surgery, spending time recovering, and then discovering that you are displeased with the results.

*PROS:*

&#8226; Improved appearance: This is the obvious one. Improving our appearance can build our self-esteem, improve our quality of life, and potentially improve our love life. We all know the most important qualities come from within us, but there's no denying that we feel better about ourselves if we are satisfied with our appearance.

&#8226; If a broken nose leaves you with a crooked nose, a rhinoplasty can correct that and make your nose look like it did before the break.

&#8226; If you have a deviated septum and are also interested in having a rhinoplasty, there are expert surgeons who can to a septoplasty and rhinoplasty at the same time.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

An ent doctor can only work on the inside of your nose. 

A plastic surgeon can correct the outside of the nose. 

If your nose is crooked and that is part of what is causing a deviated septum, then I would go straight to the plastic surgeon. 

I couldn't breath through my nose at all before my second procedure. It is medically necessary and because of that, insurance did cover a lot of it. 

My plastic surgeon straightened my nose and smoothed out a scar. But he didn't change the shape or size. He really listened to me and never pushed anything on me. I'm really happy I did it. And years later, I never take breathing for granted. It's marvelous


----------



## Zahzah

Dallas_Girl said:


> An ent doctor can only work on the inside of your nose.
> 
> A plastic surgeon can correct the outside of the nose.
> 
> If your nose is crooked and that is part of what is causing a deviated septum, then I would go straight to the plastic surgeon.
> 
> I couldn't breath through my nose at all before my second procedure. It is medically necessary and because of that, insurance did cover a lot of it.
> 
> My plastic surgeon straightened my nose and smoothed out a scar. But he didn't change the shape or size. He really listened to me and never pushed anything on me. I'm really happy I did it. And years later, I never take breathing for granted. It's marvelous



 Awww that's really good! My health insurance covered all the functional side of it including straightening it out both the septum n nasal bones as both were causing the problem however I then paid for hump removal and a slight lift of the tip as my nose projected quite a bit. 
So glad to hear you can breath properly 

My mouth breathing was causing havoc to my health. Had to get my nose fixed


----------



## Zahzah

My cast comes off tomorrow and I'm sooooooooo nervous


----------



## ashlie

Zahzah said:


> My cast comes off tomorrow and I'm sooooooooo nervous




You will be fine!! It's the most exciting/nerve wrecking part!


----------



## Zahzah

ashlie said:


> You will be fine!! It's the most exciting/nerve wrecking part!



OMG even though my nose is very swollen especially on the bridge and tip. I love the result. When he first took the cast off it was so different I didnt know what to think I was shocked on how different I looked with a straight nose and no dorsal hump. But the profile is just 
As my nose was very slim before the surgery due to the sharpness of the hump the slight wideness of the bridge was a bit of a shock butttttt he said once the swelling goes down it will look more defined.

im excited to see how it goes. Not looking forward to it swelling up again now the cast is off.
I still have 10 days until work so hope its not too swollen then.


----------



## Prettyn

Zahzah said:


> OMG even though my nose is very swollen especially on the bridge and tip. I love the result. When he first took the cast off it was so different I didnt know what to think I was shocked on how different I looked with a straight nose and no dorsal hump. But the profile is just
> As my nose was very slim before the surgery due to the sharpness of the hump the slight wideness of the bridge was a bit of a shock butttttt he said once the swelling goes down it will look more defined.
> 
> im excited to see how it goes. Not looking forward to it swelling up again now the cast is off.
> I still have 10 days until work so hope its not too swollen then.


That's wonderful that you see positive results and it will continue to get better everyday.


----------



## Zahzah

Prettyn said:


> That's wonderful that you see positive results and it will continue to get better everyday.



I know I had my ups and down during the first week of recovery as I didn't have much support with my choice. But at the moment I'm happy with the result! 
I was so afraid of the morning (yesterday) when my cast was goin to come off. But even with the swelling I see a straight smooth nose. 

The nose has swollen up more today though and it's asymetric (on the side the most work was done to fix my deviation) so it looks a little off. But my surgeon warned me of that and not too worry. I was afraid before the surgery as sometimes cartilage goes back to how it used to be as it has memory so I'm going to make sure I keep an eye ok that. A lot of grafts were used on my septum on the opposite side of deviation to avoid it going back to the orginal position.

Will keep you updated.
Once the swelling goes down and I feel more comfortable with pictures (as front view looks wider in pics) I might post before and afters.


----------



## Zahzah

It's been two weeks since my surgery. Breathing has vastly improved and the swelling on my bridge has gone down but my tip is like a clow nose lol it's actually red aswell with all the dryness! Also have this weird asymmetric swelling goin on which makes my nose look slanted so a little worries about that. Profile is my fav!!! 
Everyone who has seen me has said even with the swelling it's a huge improvement but not my mum my mum prefers my old large crooked roman-esque  nose. Lol I just don't understand.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The only downside to rhinoplasty is if you get a doctor not equipped enough to handle it. 

Just do research and get the best before getting it done. I did that for my second one and was so glad I did. And if any ent says outside might need surgery too, know an ent can't do it and go straight to a plastic surgeon. 

My advice through my experience.


----------



## Prettyn

Zahzah said:


> It's been two weeks since my surgery. Breathing has vastly improved and the swelling on my bridge has gone down but my tip is like a clow nose lol it's actually red aswell with all the dryness! Also have this weird asymmetric swelling goin on which makes my nose look slanted so a little worries about that. Profile is my fav!!!
> Everyone who has seen me has said even with the swelling it's a huge improvement but not my mum my mum prefers my old large crooked roman-esque  nose. Lol I just don't understand.


It's way too early, it will go down. I'm a little over 6 months out and I still need swelling to go down. I have a follow up appointment in one year.  take pictures of your nose once a week and you will see subtle differences.


----------



## ashlie

Zahzah said:


> It's been two weeks since my surgery. Breathing has vastly improved and the swelling on my bridge has gone down but my tip is like a clow nose lol it's actually red aswell with all the dryness! Also have this weird asymmetric swelling goin on which makes my nose look slanted so a little worries about that. Profile is my fav!!!
> 
> Everyone who has seen me has said even with the swelling it's a huge improvement but not my mum my mum prefers my old large crooked roman-esque  nose. Lol I just don't understand.




I had my nose done along with my admires and deviated septum and had barely any swelling. I also had no bruising. However, the right side of my tip was numb/slightly numb or tingly to the touch for at least a year!


----------



## L etoile

Dallas_Girl said:


> The only downside to rhinoplasty is if you get a doctor not equipped enough to handle it.
> 
> Just do research and get the best before getting it done. I did that for my second one and was so glad I did. And if any ent says outside might need surgery too, know an ent can't do it and go straight to a plastic surgeon.
> 
> My advice through my experience.


The revision rate for even the best surgeons is 10-20%. I didn't realize it was so high before surgery. I went to a top surgeon and still need a small revision (shaving the bone down on one side with possible second osteotomy). We all tell ourselves that it won't happen to us or that if we go to the BEST surgeon it won't happen, but it still can. Unfortunately, even if you've healed well from surgery before, you may not heal well after rhinoplasty.

Some forms of rhinoplasty are more predictable than others. A tip-plasty without osteotomy (bones broken) may be relatively reliable. However, having an osteotomy as I did can increase your risk for complications. My bones didn't heal properly although they looked fine after cast removal and now I still have soreness many months later.

While it's important to do your homework, know that you may still need a "touch up" as 10-20% of all rhinoplasty patients do within 2 years after surgery. The lowest revision rate that I've ever heard of is 7% for one particular surgeon but he uses silicone filler to correct asymmetry and doesn't consider that a revision. Be prepared for it to not be a one-step process. Although I know 5 colleagues that had perfect surgeries with my surgeon, my nose was the one that didn't heal well. Even the best surgeons have patient that don't heal well. It's a myth to believe that going to the best, most experienced surgeon will ensure that you heal without problems.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

L etoile said:


> The revision rate for even the best surgeons is 10-20%. I didn't realize it was so high before surgery. I went to a top surgeon and still need a small revision (shaving the bone down on one side with possible second osteotomy). We all tell ourselves that it won't happen to us or that if we go to the BEST surgeon it won't happen, but it still can. Unfortunately, even if you've healed well from surgery before, you may not heal well after rhinoplasty.
> 
> Some forms of rhinoplasty are more predictable than others. A tip-plasty without osteotomy (bones broken) may be relatively reliable. However, having an osteotomy as I did can increase your risk for complications. My bones didn't heal properly although they looked fine after cast removal and now I still have soreness many months later.
> 
> While it's important to do your homework, know that you may still need a "touch up" as 10-20% of all rhinoplasty patients do within 2 years after surgery. The lowest revision rate that I've ever heard of is 7% for one particular surgeon but he uses silicone filler to correct asymmetry and doesn't consider that a revision. Be prepared for it to not be a one-step process. Although I know 5 colleagues that had perfect surgeries with my surgeon, my nose was the one that didn't heal well. Even the best surgeons have patient that don't heal well. It's a myth to believe that going to the best, most experienced surgeon will ensure that you heal without problems.






Who said anything about myths?? I was sharing my experience. I wouldn't want anyone to go through what I went through so I was sharing my thoughts through my experience. 

My first doctor was an ent who claimed she could do the surgery and ended up in more pain because she jacked my nose up more and caused my nasal cavity to collapse. 

I simply was sharing that research needs to be done first.


----------



## L etoile

Dallas_Girl said:


> Who said anything about myths?? I was sharing my experience. I wouldn't want anyone to go through what I went through so I was sharing my thoughts through my experience.
> 
> My first doctor was an ent who claimed she could do the surgery and ended up in more pain because she jacked my nose up more and caused my nasal cavity to collapse.
> 
> I simply was sharing that research needs to be done first.


I was agreeing with you but also stating that having a good surgeon doesn't mean that everything will turn out perfectly. You stated that "The only downside to rhinoplasty is if you get a doctor not equipped enough to handle it" and that's a common myth I run across. Even great doctors have bad results and people need to be prepared to be one of the 10% that needs a revision.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Never said everything would turn out perfect with the best surgeon. 

But if you are going to do this, one wants to be in capable hands and minimize the risk as much as possible. 

And again, my statement was my opinion and experience. Not sure why that is being called a myth. It's not like I heard from a friend who heard from a friend. I personally lived through it.


----------



## L etoile

Dallas_Girl said:


> Never said everything would turn out perfect with the best surgeon.
> 
> But if you are going to do this, one wants to be in capable hands and minimize the risk as much as possible.
> 
> And again, my statement was my opinion and experience. Not sure why that is being called a myth. It's not like I heard from a friend who heard from a friend. I personally lived through it.


Sorry, I thought you were the poster that stated "The only downside to rhinoplasty is if you get a doctor not equipped enough to handle it". I must have mis-quoted! We both know that there are many downsides not necessarily related to the doctor.  Sorry again!


----------



## Zahzah

So things are improving saw my surgeon on Monday said everything looks fine and there's nothing to be concerned about at the moment which is good.

Bad points on rhinoplasty
Obviously not turning out as you expect is one. I think people need to be aware that with rhiniplasty you should go in to see an improvement not perfection ( not sure what a perfect nose is) 
My surgeon did warn me that u need to wait 9-12 months to see the final nose but I still don't think they prepare you fully for all the swelling and the werid asymmetric swelling that goes on with the nose.
Revision is my fear or my nose won't be straight but we can only wait n see. I feel I choose the right surgeon I trust him and feel comfortable with him so if things don't go to plan during healing I don't feel id blame him I think it will just be how the Cooke crumbles. 
As you said even the top surgeons sometimes have the less than ideal results. 
I think it's important for surgeons to be honest about their revision %


----------



## Zahzah

Also I think it's best to go to a surgeon who is ENT but also facial plastic surgeon who ONLY does noses. 
Don't go to someone who's an ENT but only does the inside and don't go to a plastic surgeon who is jack of all trades but dosnt specialise in noses.
My initially consultation was with an ENT he was confident is sorting the internal situation out but the outside he wasn't. Although he was honest and refered me to a couple of Plastic surgeons with ENT background.
I think it's important to go to several plastic surgeons and for me it was very important to go to someone who understands my ethnical facial structure.


----------



## L etoile

Zahzah, everything you said in those last two posts is so true!!


----------



## laurpa

Yes, I'd definitely suggest trusting your rhinoplasty to a doctor who specializes in them -- not someone who performs rhinoplasties one day, then breast augmentations another day. One thing I've noticed is that rhinoplasty and chin augmentation often go hand in hand, so don't let that detract from a potential doctor if they perform both. Sometimes both procedures are needed to properly balance out the face.


----------



## Whome1930

I am considering getting rhinoplasty in the mid of January and my surgeon is Dr.Oakley Smith. I have bad allergies.Will sneezing after surgery damage my new nose. Will I require nasal packing after surgery?


----------



## mswendie

I've always wondered if a double eyelid surgery can be done together with a rhinoplasty. Anybody?


----------

